# Solved: Batch File/Script Printer Page Counter



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is possible to create a batch file/script that can have a printer to automatically print a page count page?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not exactly sure what you are trying to do. Could you explain in more detail what your output should look like.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Squashman, thank you for the reply.

Most, if not all, printers have the ability to print a sheet that shows how many pages have been printed. I was just wondering if there was some way to create a batch file/script to automate that sheet once a month.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not that I know of. I have to trigger my to print from the printers console on my HP laser jets.

Would have to know what printers you are trying to do it with and if they are networkable and have telnet access to them.

Might be able to setup a script to telnet in and print it, but I don't know. I would need a printer with that kind of access to be able to test it. I have an older HP Laserjet with a network card but the fuser is dead on it, so I can't even test on that right now.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Squashman, you pretty much answered what I thought the answer would be. Thanks for the response.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a thought, but if the printer has a web interface that lets you print the status page, you might be able to use AutoIt or AutoHotKey to do it automatically.

Jerry


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Jerry, I will take a look into this. Thank you.


----------

